

Chrome 31 is breaking sites all over the internet - dberg
https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=318805&q=31.0.1650.48&sort=-modified&colspec=ID%20Pri%20M%20Iteration%20ReleaseBlock%20Cr%20Status%20Owner%20Summary%20OS%20Modified
Chrome 31 is breaking sites all over the internet.
======
dberg
SO Thread on the issue as well -
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/19946646/major-bug-in-
tod...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/19946646/major-bug-in-todays-
chrome-update-1000s-of-web-pages-display-improperly/19960262#19960262)

